
America’s Mortgage Market Is Still Broken - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-30/america-s-mortgage-market-is-still-broken?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
rayiner
Why would we care if these entities go under? We cared when banks were at risk
because they hold deposits. But Quicken Loans doesn’t.

I mean the root of the problem is that these entities only have to hold the
loan long enough to sell it to the government. So of course they’re financed
with short term debt, etc. To address the problem, the government should stop
buying mortgages.

